# MOSCOW | Alcon III | 168m | 31 fl | T/O



## bus driver (Dec 25, 2009)

Type: multi-use (retail, offices, hotel, apartments)
Architect: Evgeny Gerasimov and partners (RUS)
Developer: Alcon Development

Total area: 54 012 m2
























































https://archi.ru/projects/russia/9827/mnogofunkcionalnyi-kompleks-alkon-iii
http://www.metropolis-group.ru/project/321
http://www.spectrum-group.ru/projects/multifunctional-complexes/multifunctional-complex-alkon/


----------



## bus driver (Dec 25, 2009)

September 2018
Dinamo district by openaerialphotos.ru, on Flickr

October 2018


Kirgam said:


> *18 октября 2018*


----------



## bus driver (Dec 25, 2009)

9/1/19



Kirgam said:


> *09 января 2019*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

what would you call this? Neo-Stalinist? That seems like it would be stigmatic. Love the renderings and I hope it is executed well.


----------



## bus driver (Dec 25, 2009)

The architect himself and Сity architectural Council call it the "Stalin style," so yes, Neo-Stalinist is quite appropriate.


----------



## bus driver (Dec 25, 2009)

*March 2019*



Kirgam said:


> *12 марта 2019*
> 
> Тут столько усилий на раскрепление котлована уже потратили, что, вполне
> вероятно, за это время могли как минимум треть плиты перекрытия минус
> ...


----------



## bus driver (Dec 25, 2009)

October 2019

New renders + progress



mr. MyXiN said:


> https://www.metrium.ru/novostroyki/novostroyki-moskvy/zhk-alcon-tower/





mr. MyXiN said:


> *Октябрь 2019*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## madmax1982 (Aug 13, 2018)

Not a project I like, especially compared to Moskva City's.


----------



## ogonek (Jun 19, 2011)

Kirgam said:


> *06 ноября 2019*


...


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

Yesterday:



Kirgam said:


> *06 марта 2020*


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

The first floors have already grown:



ovnours said:


> *24 сентября
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

Photos by raisonnable (from the russian forum)



raisonnable said:


>


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

SOURCE


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

https://www.alcontower.ru


----------



## dars-dm (Oct 13, 2007)

Spire under construction 


mr. MyXiN said:


> Начали шпиль собирать
> View attachment 2988979


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

observation: wuhan also made another neo-stalinist building  
















WUHAN | Hongren Fortune Center | 264m | U/C


2015-10-01 from RickBlaine




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

Photos by Kirgam, from the russian thread:



Kirgam said:


>


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

SOURCE


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*June 18 by moscowoutskirts:*


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

Alcon Tower: Динамика и этапы строительства | комплекс апартаментов бизнес-класса Alcon Tower


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

Alcon Tower: Динамика и этапы строительства | комплекс апартаментов бизнес-класса Alcon Tower


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

so slim, it should be thicker


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

Alcon Tower: Динамика и этапы строительства | комплекс апартаментов бизнес-класса Alcon Tower


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

SOURCE


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

this is turning out nicely.


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

^^ Yes, I'm excited to see it finished.




























Alcon Tower: Динамика и этапы строительства | комплекс апартаментов бизнес-класса Alcon Tower


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

Alcon Tower: Динамика и этапы строительства | комплекс апартаментов бизнес-класса Alcon Tower


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

Alcon Tower: Динамика и этапы строительства | комплекс апартаментов бизнес-класса Alcon Tower


----------

